# Help deciding Oshawa or Kingston to shop



## TrentRiver (Dec 7, 2009)

I am in the middle between Oshawa and Kingston
Wondering which 1 to travel to for my Acoustic Guitar Shopping trip
Which stores recommended
Long and Mcquade only 1 I know of in Oshawa
Do not know any in Kingston

Can pm me if not alowed to post specific stores
Thanks for any help


----------



## icycle (Nov 24, 2009)

Whenever I am in Kingston, I make it a point to visit the Kingston Guitar Shop. It is very small but has some cool guitars. 

It is downtown...I think on Clarence St? 

I think they sell Larivee new. But always some older stuff as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

If you can go to Oshawa, can you not go to Toronto? Biggest population --> bigger selection --> better prices (kind of).


----------



## TrentRiver (Dec 7, 2009)

I would like to got to TO it would be a day trip
4 hrs just driving plus time in the big City
Would be a nice day for sure weather permitting 
probable storms tommorow 
for today either Oshawa or Kingston and would have to leave now
may flip a coin
Just called Centre Stage in Kingston 
Said he had nice collection on 2 walls just not the models I asked about figures lol

May do all trips but getting impatient want a Guitar Now lol
Afraid of buying just for the sake of buying 1 
I know I will spend at least $500
I think I like the Cedar Top and Mahogany Bottom for the sound I am looking for


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

The 12th Fret is really easy to access. Take the Kingston Road exit, right at the city limits, and follow that down to the Danforth and then to the The Fret. No Don Valley Parking Lot. Awesome acoustic guitar selection and excellent service.


----------



## joey_capps (Dec 23, 2008)

icycle said:


> Whenever I am in Kingston, I make it a point to visit the Kingston Guitar Shop. It is very small but has some cool guitars.
> 
> It is downtown...I think on Clarence St?
> 
> I think they sell Larivee new. But always some older stuff as well.


The Kingston Guitar Shop is great. They have some really interesting guitars pass through the store. You can check their inventory on line.

Cosmo Music in Richmond Hill might also be just as easy to get to as any place in Oshawa.

joey


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

All depends on what you're looking for. You've got Harmony and Ardens in Belleville. Plus another Ardens and Riverside in Trenton. If you're looking for a custom, hand built try Arpeggio Music just up from Riverside. I highly recommend the Josh House Bret has.
In Oshawa L&M carries all the major brands and is usually the best price. While in Oshawa you can also check out Wilson & Lee for the less expensive off shore stuff, (Simcoe St. N. a couple or three blocks north of the four corners). As you're going up to Oshawa take the first exit for Cobourg. There is a small guitar store in the first little plaza just south of the 401. If you continue south on that road you'll find a one way street about block north of the main drag. Turn left (being a one way it only goes left) and you'll find a gem of shop with a wide variety of guitars. You should also stop into Hands on Music in Bowmanville. Mostly off shore but Dan is a great guy and usually has one or two higher end used guitars. (Hands On Music was started by George Rizsanyi, creator of the Six String Nation guitar.)
If you decide to go the other way there use to be a music store on highway #2 on the east side of Nappanee. I also understand that there is one just up from the town hall.
There are three shops I know of in Kingston but again, it depends on what you're looking for. If it's unusual or interesting then The Guitar Shop downtown is you're best bet. You gotta luv a place where the luthier's bench is in the show room. Plus, he has a Gibson Harp guitar he's restoring out on display.
Oh, don't forget Peterborough. I think last time I was up that way they had four shops.

Don't be in a hurry. Play as many as you can. You'll be surprised what you might end up with.


----------



## aloysius (Feb 15, 2009)

> The 12th Fret is really easy to access. Take the Kingston Road exit, right at the city limits, and follow that down to the Danforth and then to the The Fret. No Don Valley Parking Lot. Awesome acoustic guitar selection and excellent service.


I couldn't agree more. I live in Oshawa and it only takes 25-30min to get to the 12th fret from my house. I really is worth the drive. AND if you don't like anything there, you can only stop off in Oshawa on the way, since Long and Mcquade in ON Simcoe. 

My two cents

michael


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I saw a note re: Wilson and Lee for Oshawa - not a HUGE acoustic inventory - but a great locally owned and operated shop. (Actually - they have a great selection of Hagstrom electrics there)....the owners are 2 brothers - one of which is the father of a friend of mine.

the L&M in Oshawa has a pile of acoustics in its humidity controlled room.....some great people that work there - some goofs too.

There used to be a great store at the Oshawa Centre called Walters Music - again - locally owned and operated - they expanded to vaughn, scarborough and Mississauga - but recently (this past April) the Oshawa Centre store closed - it had a fantastic selection of acoustics - too bad.

"Mean Axe" in Oshawa also closed earlier this year - not big on acoustics there anyway though

that's really about it for the shwa.


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

Make the effort and go to the 12th Fret.. if you are looking for a Taylor, Martin or Larrivee... You won't be disappointed. Their selection of used guitars is quite good. 

You can also try Capsule Music down on Queen st W. They have lots of great used gear.

It would be worth the drive to Toronto.


----------



## aloysius (Feb 15, 2009)

> There used to be a great store at the Oshawa Centre called Walters Music - again - locally owned and operated - they expanded to vaughn, scarborough and Mississauga - but recently (this past April) the Oshawa Centre store closed - it had a fantastic selection of acoustics - too bad.


I heard that Walters moved down Hwy2 just west of Anderson.. in that plaza with the Goodwill and Dairy Queen, etc. I'm not sure if its there yet, but I got a flier in the mail saying that they joined a children's music education centre in that plaza. 

I will have a look next time I go by! 

michael


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmmm... You seen the acoustic room at Harmony in Bellyville? Also there is a nice acoustic room at Bud monahan's in Peterborough


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

The 12th Fret may be among the 2 or 3 best stores in the country. I would not miss them. You will also want to negotiate a "set-up" of the guitar with the purchase price and the quality of the set-up will depend upon the tech. The 'Fret has one of the best.

Folkways in Guelph is pretty cool too.


----------



## aloysius (Feb 15, 2009)

> You will also want to negotiate a "set-up" of the guitar with the purchase price


I got a guitar there for Christmas 2007 and the salesman was very happy to offer a setup with the guitar. I've been there a few times and it seems like a great place. 



> The 12th Fret may be among the 2 or 3 best stores in the country.


I think that is definitely a possibility. 

michael


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

aloysius said:


> I heard that Walters moved down Hwy2 just west of Anderson.. in that plaza with the Goodwill and Dairy Queen, etc. I'm not sure if its there yet, but I got a flier in the mail saying that they joined a children's music education centre in that plaza.
> 
> I will have a look next time I go by!
> 
> michael


oh really!

I'll have to take a look next time I'm driving by there...


----------



## arloskay (Sep 5, 2007)

aloysius said:


> I heard that Walters moved down Hwy2 just west of Anderson.. in that plaza with the Goodwill and Dairy Queen, etc. I'm not sure if its there yet, but I got a flier in the mail saying that they joined a children's music education centre in that plaza.
> 
> I will have a look next time I go by!
> 
> michael


My kids go there for piano lessons, so I can confirm that they are open in the new location. It's actually at the back, you go up the stairs to get to the store. The store hours are very limited though, I think I've only been there once when it was open. And I didn't really look around the store much, but it is considerably reduced in size from what it was in the Oshawa Centre. (Really, it's just one of the rooms in the music centre.) Selection seems to be much less as a result. I recall seeing some A&L acoustics, some Yamahas, not too much really.


----------

